# Merlin bit someone !



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

And it's all my fault. I wanted to take advantage of a good moment but I should have known better.

I had the lady who trims my parrot's beak over, today. Merlin has been doing great the last few days so he was sticking around with us in the kitchen. We were sitting down at the table. (The lady had brought her own dog, I had asked her to see how Merlin would do. i knew her dog, very gentle and small girl. It allowed me to see he does just fine with dogs).

So the lady called Merlin, and To my surprise, he went to her after she insisted a bit and he positioned himself to be picked up. Of course, anxious as he is, you have to pick him up in a certain way, and slowly. Everything in his life has to be done a certain way. That's how he feels secure. 

When I saw he wanted to be picked up, I immediately said to her, without thinking (I was so happy he wanted to be held by a stranger) " pick him up, he wants to go on your lap " ! So she bent down and proceeded to bring Merlin up on her lap. But, she had those electronic cigarette things around her neck, along with her glasses. Both were hanging loose and made a rattling sound when she bent down, almost coming in contact with Merlin. He completely freaked out and tried to get out of her grip, but I guess she lacked experience, she kept her up movement going. He felt trapped, so he bit her on the hand. She then put him down. It wasn't a hard bite, no marks other than some redness on her hand, but still. He could have gotten her face.

So, hard lesson learned for me ! Now I know better. Noone will pick him up unless they have been carefully taught how to by myself. Or even better, for a good while, I will put him myself on people's knees when he feels comfortable around them.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

glad it wasn't major, though the person who was bitten might not quite feel that way. now that you know, i'm sure it won't happen again. he is still skittish and probably will be for quite awhile, but he has come so far in so many ways because of you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patk said:


> glad it wasn't major, though the person who was bitten might not quite feel that way. now that you know, i'm sure it won't happen again. he is still skittish and probably will be for quite awhile, but he has come so far in so many ways because of you.


It sure won't happen again !

Marie is quite the dog and animal lover, so she really didn't make a big deal out of it. She said she has seen way worse. She has been rescuing animals for more than 25 years. She was very nice about it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad your friend took it in stride. I am sure you will manage it all very carefully going forward and it will not be a problem. Lucky you that it got figured out with a person who understands rescue rather than someone who would freak out, but then again I imagine you would not have suggested picking him up to someone who you thought wasn't dog wise.

You are wise to recognize this as your fail as much as it was Merlin's. Most dog fails have a human component to them, don't they? Like when I mistakenly left Javelin free to roam the house the week before last and he ended up chewing my dresser, my bad!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Since he is just reaching his comfort level with you, I wouldn't rush him to accept new people doing stuff with him.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree with Beaches. I wouldn't put him on someone's lap at all, but rather, wait for him to get comfortable on his own terms and wait until he begs to be picked up and put on a visitor's lap. He may be a dog that is better off just being protected basically, given a "safe place" that makes him feel secure when he's feeling a little worried about a visitor...or if he comes around eventually, that would be great. He'll let you know. In the meantime, you could have a visitor drop treats (really super yummy ones) on the floor near her, not from her hand. It would be pairing or associating other people with goodness. Two things that go together in his mind. But no overt actions from the person. No reaching out or looking in his eyes. Standing sideways to a dog (perpendicular) helps relieve some of that perceived threat he may feel. She can yawn and turn her head away, as a calming signal. It may help. Who knows? Good luck. He may just need time and he'll come around, hopefully. And I'm sorry that happened. But glad it wasn't serious.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad your friend took it in stride. I am sure you will manage it all very carefully going forward and it will not be a problem. Lucky you that it got figured out with a person who understands rescue rather than someone who would freak out, but then again I imagine you would not have suggested picking him up to someone who you thought wasn't dog wise.
> 
> You are wise to recognize this as your fail as much as it was Merlin's. Most dog fails have a human component to them, don't they? Like when I mistakenly left Javelin free to roam the house the week before last and he ended up chewing my dresser, my bad!


Yes, I believe we, humans, are mostly responsible for our animal's mistakes. I have to admit I was a little disappointed in him, as I told Marie, but it didn't last long. I know he has made tremendous progress and I have to respect his limits.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beaches said:


> Since he is just reaching his comfort level with you, I wouldn't rush him to accept new people doing stuff with him.


Yes, I think that also. We wil go very slow.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I agree with Beaches. I wouldn't put him on someone's lap at all, but rather, wait for him to get comfortable on his own terms and wait until he begs to be picked up and put on a visitor's lap. He may be a dog that is better off just being protected basically, given a "safe place" that makes him feel secure when he's feeling a little worried about a visitor...or if he comes around eventually, that would be great. He'll let you know. In the meantime, you could have a visitor drop treats (really super yummy ones) on the floor near her, not from her hand. It would be pairing or associating other people with goodness. Two things that go together in his mind. But no overt actions from the person. No reaching out or looking in his eyes. Standing sideways to a dog (perpendicular) helps relieve some of that perceived threat he may feel. She can yawn and turn her head away, as a calming signal. It may help. Who knows? Good luck. He may just need time and he'll come around, hopefully. And I'm sorry that happened. But glad it wasn't serious.


Yeah, maybe putting him on someone's lap isn't such a good idea. Although this time, he went to Marie and put himself in his usual crouched position that means " pick me up ". Next time I'll make sure to give a tutorial on " how to safely pick him up "...

I'll try your " throwing treat on the floor advice " when I have the chance. But the thing is, with Merlin, he doesn't like any treats. I can't get this dog to eat anything but his raw meat or disgusting canned stuff (Ceasar). I have yet to find what he likes so much that even his fear won't keep him from eating it...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yeah...I forgot he doesn't like treats. Well, maybe that raw. Lovely on your carpet, right? lol.

Oh! I'm surprised. I didn't picture him crouching to be picked up. I thought you meant he was really nervous. So, those dangling things freaked him out...perhaps more than the woman and he might have been redirecting on her. 

Maybe those kinds of triggers...clanking things could be used to desensitize him...separate training sessions. Make things that he may be nervous about more mildly scary...just a tad scary and throw "treats" at him. lol. Okay, you need to find something that he'll like. I bet if it's before dinner time and he hasn't had anything since breakfast, and you find something unusually good, he might go for it. What about steak with a portobello mushroom reduction sauce. (of course, you have to leave out that toxic wine) And you could even try Chicken curry all minced up and made into some small meat balls with rice in them. (tiny, tiny pieces) Plus, your super sweet voice. He should get onto it. And just gradually increase the strength of those triggers....ever so gradually. If you can afford one, a behaviorist might be able to help give you some more ideas...better than mine. And guide you through a more systematic approach. You might only need a couple of sessions.

Let us know how it works out. It's tough for you dealing with these extra things. But you're just the right person for the job, I can tell. You are really a caring doggie mom.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is nothing like as nervous as Merlin, but what works for her is for people she does not know well to get down to her level so that she can climb onto them by herself. Although these days she will jump onto almost any lap going if she thinks it may mean a back rub! You may find that it works best if you ask people who want to socialise with Merlin to sit on the floor and more or less ignore him, while petting him gently if he asks them to. Nothing that makes him feel trapped or not in control of the situation.

It sounds as though a lesson has been learned with not too much damage on either side - and that Merlin actually has reasonably good bite inhibition, if he didn't break skin.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Many Australian Possums though totally wild have very little fear of humans. They will climb on your lap and eat from your plate if you let them. A piece of fruit will tempt them down from a tree to take it from your hand. But! should you try to pick them up they will shred you with their sharp claws and teeth. You can pat and pet them and they will sometimes like it But! never pick them up. I can easily see how a rescue dog might feel like this. It is a natural behavior and not inherently aggressive.
Eric


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry that happened with your friend. Merlin is so cute it would be hard to resist not picking him up. I can see how he might feel trapped and anxious.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi said:


> Yes, I believe we, humans, are mostly responsible for our animal's mistakes. I have to admit I was a little disappointed in him, as I told Marie, but it didn't last long. I know he has made tremendous progress and I have to respect his limits.



It was a hiccup (not tiny, but not the end of the world either). You have helped him make great progress and that progress will continue with your wisdom and patience.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> It was a hiccup (not tiny, but not the end of the world either). You have helped him make great progress and that progress will continue with your wisdom and patience.


I agree ! Yesterday he bit the groomer, also, because he was frightened. But she had it coming, so it's completely her fault. Her three dogs were going at him, jumping high and being friendly but completely overbearing. Merlin was in a panic state. At first, when we came in, I put him on the floor to see how they would get along, but not even 10 seconds later I picked him up, they were going nuts and poor Merlin didn't know where to hide.

So I had him in my arms and she wanted me to give him to her. He tried to bite once. I grabbed him back. She tried again, and again. Finally, about the forth time, she managed to grab him without being bitten. Meanwhile he had gotten me as well, during one of the transfers from me to her. I just felt the teeth against my hand, nothing else. And the groomer didn't get any marks, no bruising either. Which tells me he can control his bite to a certain point even when he panics.

This sounds a lot but it lasted about one minute. Overall, I think it's not so bad that it happened, and next time I think he will be better. It's a lot for him to handle but I have to push his limits a bit for him to grow.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Merlin........life in normalcy is a challenge for him! You are doing such a good job in moving at a pace that he can tolerate! I think he is doing great! He shows he has a good bite inhibition and that sure makes things nicer for the less fearful human who's training him LOL! Good Boy Merlin!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like a very good groomer. 

We had a cocker spaniel that would come in named "Roxy". The owner would bring her in and tie her to the wall and leave or we couldn't touch her. We all knew to make a wide path around her because she would lunge and bite anyone walking by. She let the owner of the shop groom her but no one else. I started throwing small pieces of cheese to her (with owner permission) every time she came in, then I would sit on the floor far from her and toss the cheese. Over about 8 groomings I kept moving closer. Pretty soon she was so happy to see me and I could handle her, bathe and dry her, which helped the groomer. 

I'm sure Merlin too will adjust. It just takes time and patience.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Sounds like a very good groomer.
> 
> We had a cocker spaniel that would come in named "Roxy". The owner would bring her in and tie her to the wall and leave or we couldn't touch her. We all knew to make a wide path around her because she would lunge and bite anyone walking by. She let the owner of the shop groom her but no one else. I started throwing small pieces of cheese to her (with owner permission) every time she came in, then I would sit on the floor far from her and toss the cheese. Over about 8 groomings I kept moving closer. Pretty soon she was so happy to see me and I could handle her, bathe and dry her, which helped the groomer.
> 
> I'm sure Merlin too will adjust. It just takes time and patience.


You were quite patient ! Your customers must love you !


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I mostly handled the front desk. I got to take in the dogs, discuss haircuts, then go get the dog when they came to pick him/her up. I got the fun part! lol I got to cuddle and watch owners faces when they picked up their now beautified dog. 

I had a few request clients who only wanted me to work on their dogs, but they were left over from when I was a bather/brusher and groomer in training. 

I much preferred the front desk. Answering phones, doing payroll etc. The cuddle part was the best!

If I had to groom every day I probably would not have been so patient! It is hard work!!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, very hard work indeed ! I know I couldn't do it, my back would just kill me...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree that Merlin has shown some bite inhibition, and that you are doing as much as you can to preempt bad situations. But... If Merlin was to bite the wrong person, or a child, a very bad situation could ensue. Please be even more diligent in foreseeing and preventing these unfortunate "bites" for both your sakes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I wonder if you could _slowly_ condition him to wearing a muzzle. You could use one for those times when he's more likely to bite someone, like the groomer. I don't think you can push him beyond his limits and expect a positive result in modifying this behavior...maybe better within his limits, but close to the edge maybe? 

I'm more inclined to think it might be a good idea to get a good PR trainer or behaviorist in to evaluate him and design a step by step plan to help get him to believe that these people and situations are really not as threatening as he thinks. It's just a shame that he's feeling so fearful. I sure hope the best for you. It's quite a chore you have and you're on the road with him. But I wonder if a little professional back-up would be beneficial to you. (?) 

Anyhow, I'm sorry you're dealing with this. It must be hard. It's just a shame this little doll is so fearful. It would sure be nice to be able change his mind about things, wouldn't it....even if there's just some improvement. That would be a help. My very best wishes for you and Merlin.


----------

